
Ask HN: Stock for cloud space, would you do it? - sharemywin
I was thinking what if cloud storage companies traded cloud space for stock. If you were a small team and you were looking for a stop gap for a viral app&#x2F;website between &gt;$500&#x2F;mo storage bills and big enough to get funded.  It would be a good way for a cloud company to win business&#x2F;get lock in on potential great future customer. what do you think would you do it if they offered.
======
shk88
I think this would be more work than it's worth. Legal overhead + the
likelihood of the stock being worth anything for a low possibility of future
revenue seems like a losing proposition.

They'd be better off focusing resources on their core competency and giving
the cloud services away for free (up to a point). See the Microsoft BizSpark
program for an example of this.

